# How many of you are black belts?



## Ceicei (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm wondering how many of the MartialTalk users are of black belt (or equivalent) rank?

- Ceicei


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 20, 2003)

I voted for Black Belt Rank and also for No Rank, as one art I am involved in has Rank and the other does not.


----------



## Jeff Boler (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm in a similar situation.  I have two dan ranks (1 6th Dan, one 2nd Dan), however I don't associate with either group any longer.  In fact, I completely elminated the belt system from what I teach.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 20, 2003)

Awww, couldn't you have waited til after April to ask this, then I could say ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kempo Guy (Nov 20, 2003)

I also voted for no rank, as the art I'm currently involved in does not use a ranking structure (actually one of them do but by way of lisences).

However, I do have Dan ranking in four different arts although I no longer practice any of these.

KG


----------



## pesilat (Nov 20, 2003)

I voted for one of each (except the "not involved" one) because while I have 3 black belts (or equivalent), I'm also intermediate level in one of the systems I study, a beginner in another system, and one of the systems I train in doesn't have any ranks (except "student" and "instructor").

Mike


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 20, 2003)

I voted BB cuz my style has a ranking system


----------



## Reprobate (Nov 20, 2003)

My rank is considered equal to shodan. It took me almost eight years to reach this lofty position. Damn, I'm slow...


----------



## Klondike93 (Nov 20, 2003)

Had to vote no rank as there isn't one in Systema, but I do have a black in ITF TKD and 3rd brown in american kenpo (epak).


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 20, 2003)

I am curious also.  I am not counting my rank in each of the Arts I have trained in. 

It appears he is asking the level of the people who visit this forum.  Mike, you are being disingenuos by voting for all of them (and skewing the stats)  

I vote for one vote per person, and how about for your *HIGHEST RANK OBTAINED (OR EQUIVALENT) IN ANY OF YOUR SYSTEMS?*  That should give us a more accurate reading instead of having multiple votes for each of our multiple personalities.   
 

-MB


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 20, 2003)

Mr. Billings.

One correction to your post:  I'm a she.

When I created this poll, I made it so multiple choices could be chosen.  I suppose I could have made it a one-choice only poll, but I knew that there were several who hold more than one rank.  I think its too late though to change the poll.

What I am looking for is what percentage of various ranks are present, not necessarily what the highest rank is per person.  I was curious to see, indirectly, what experience range is shown on MartialTalk.

- Ceicei


----------



## Zepp (Nov 20, 2003)

Black belts mean different things among different arts.  I don't know that this poll will really tell you much.  But since you asked, I am 1st dan in TKD.  But that really shouldn't mean jack squat to anyone in a different art, or even a different organization.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *Black belts mean different things among different arts.  I don't know that this poll will really tell you much.  But since you asked, I am 1st dan in TKD.  But that really shouldn't mean jack squat to anyone in a different art, or even a different organization.   *



That's why I kept the choices broad.  I know each system is different and ranking system (if any) would also differ.  However, almost all do distinguish who is a beginner, intermediate, or advanced within their systems.  Basically just looking at experience range.

- Ceicei


----------



## paihequan (Nov 21, 2003)

This is a kinda tricky one to answer as traditionally my art (Paihequan) does not have ranks.

We are old school, that means it does not have ranking
system. In the old days, there were no ranking but life and death to determine the result, which may not be practical in today's environment. It just passes down from generations to generations.

This being said, I have introduced a "Ranking System" to cater for our membership. It is based around the learning of the forms, applications and two person drills.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 21, 2003)

I voted for Black. I have a 1st degree Black Belt in Chinese Kenpo.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Nov 21, 2003)

I have a 2nd black in TKD, but even though I learned the art (as opposed to the sport), I felt it didn't have a "soul", and so I've switch to others. I'm now a white belt in taido, shaolin kung-fu, and ikkyu in kendo


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 21, 2003)

Whoops!  

Sorry, I should have known from your name, but do I check profiles?  Obviously not.  I won't make the mistake again.

Good Poll, even if it can be skewed, just needed to let us know your intent.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 21, 2003)

1st Black American Kenpo


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Nov 21, 2003)

1st Black TKD (College club)
7th gyup TKD (ACTA)
White belt, Shotokan Karate

Mostly, still a beginner, although, really, that old black belt from my small college club means the most to me.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 21, 2003)

I forgot to post rank!

4th Black Ed Parker's Kenpo Karate
1st Black Chinese Kenpo 

Other ranks, other Arts - But I only counted a black.


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 21, 2003)

Estacada-Kajukenbo:  Black Belt (Si-Sook)
San Miguel Eskrima: Instructor
Estacada:  Intermediate-Level Student
Xing Yi Quan:  Intermediate-Level Student
Pekiti Tirsia Arnis:  Beginner

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I voted for Black Belt Rank and also for No Rank, as one art I am involved in has Rank and the other does not.
> 
> *



I guess some would like to see the rank 

Lakan Talto in Modern Arnis
Student of Balintawak
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 22, 2003)

3rd Dan in ITF
4th Dan In Kenpo:asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 23, 2003)

5th dan Tae Kwon Do
2nd dan Hapkido
Lakan Dalawa in Modern Arnis





Steve


----------



## Shinzu (Nov 24, 2003)

i voted for black belt.  i hold a rank of 2nd dan in TSD.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 24, 2003)

6 degrees on each side/tail .... 12th Degree
:rofl::soapbox::rofl:


----------



## GaryM (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *6 degrees on each side/tail .... 12th Degree
> :rofl::soapbox::rofl: *



Works for those easterners with thier whitetails,


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *6 degrees on each side/tail .... 12th Degree
> :rofl::soapbox::rofl: *



You're such a goober *G*


----------



## don bohrer (Nov 24, 2003)

Almost there! A nifty spinal injury almost crippled my mind and body. Having jello for a spine sure does slow one down.  

Oh, I am training in Hung gar and Tai Chi now in addition to Kenpo. NO ranking at the chinese school. :shrug: 

don


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *6 degrees on each side/tail .... 12th Degree
> :rofl::soapbox::rofl: *



12th? Since when???


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 24, 2003)

Goober (?) - Tess, you are so articulate, and funny.  Ricardo, you should know better.

-Michael


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 24, 2003)

*curtsies* Well if there is a better word for Mr. C. you tell me *G* He's a Goober extraordinaire and a 12th Degree one at that ~!! *chortles*


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempo Guy _
> *However, I do have Dan ranking in four different arts although I no longer practice any of these.
> 
> KG *



Is it possible to achieve dan ranking and not practice it any longer?  What I mean is, even if you are involved in other arts, don't you bring your knowledge and skill with you?


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 26, 2003)

OH, 4th dan in kenpo, Tracy's.


----------



## Rob Broad (Dec 12, 2003)

I voted Black even though I consider myself to be a glorified white belt.


----------



## pesilat (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob Broad _
> *I voted Black even though I consider myself to be a glorified white belt. *



Isn't that what we all are?

"A black belt is just a white belt who never gave up."

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Dec 13, 2003)

White here


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *White here *



That's what all da mob guys say, "Who, me?" I didn't do it!


----------



## JDenz (Dec 13, 2003)

lol you know it


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *12th? Since when??? *



Whenever he wants! Take it up with him. Although I know he doesn't put stripes on his belt just imagine that they are there.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Whenever he wants! Take it up with him. Although I know he doesn't put stripes on his belt just imagine that they are there.  *



I did, he said take it up with you, so .........PUT UP YOUR DUKES!:boxing:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *.........PUT UP YOUR DUKES!:boxing: *



No problem!


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No problem!  *




:btg:  You lost!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 14, 2003)

Is it a black belt?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 14, 2003)

Gentlemen,

I know we are having fun. Yet, could we stay on topic?

Thank You
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Is it a black belt? *



I'd answer you, but we'd get "time out" for having fun, so back on topic.

My rank is irrevocable, and that's all you pugs need to know!


----------



## Klondike93 (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> My rank is irrevocable, and that's all you pugs need to know! *



It's black what more need be said?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, back to the question at hand. Me, I'm just a simple and humble 1st dan Kukkiwon BB. I feel I'm still at the bottom of the MA ladder with so much more left to learn. Damn!?! Just when I think that I'm doing something the right way, I'm corrected by my master instructor for not doing it well enough... :shrug:

As the sabumnims on our testing board said after we completed our test for 1st dan *BLACK*, "If we determine that you passed this test all it means is that you've learned the basic TKD  techniques and you've simply just laid the foundation, as if you were building a house. From here on you will be ready to begin your serious study of our martial art".  :asian:


----------



## Seig (Dec 24, 2003)

Black


----------



## JDenz (Dec 24, 2003)

I am BLACK and blue  alot lol


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I am BLACK and blue  alot lol *



That's what your victims look like, you mean.................


----------



## JDenz (Dec 24, 2003)

that to


----------



## The Kai (Aug 25, 2004)

I vote for advanced rank

Though I am afraid to say it out loud for fear that someone will figure I don't need to learn (or train) anymore
So I am a 5th degree under GM Don Jordan
3rd degree Kosho Kempo
1st degree kaJuKenpo
trained in Kung Fu, Judo, Shorin Ryu and tKD up to brown ranges
Todd


----------



## Spud (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a certificate and a belt that says First Dan. But that was 11 years ago and upon relfection doesn't feel right. Studyng a new style and looking forward to testing for intermediate in a few months. 

 Learning more now....


----------



## Shodan (Aug 25, 2004)

1st Black Parker's American Kenpo


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 25, 2004)

Oh great, now all the kids on the forum are going to have nightmares about people turning into belts, thatnks a lot 

I used to wear one, but never again if I have anything to say about it


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Aug 26, 2004)

I am a white belt with many shades of gray.................

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 26, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> My rank is irrevocable, and that's all you pugs need to know!


 hee hee ...... in respect to recent events...... I wouldn't be so sure...

 :uhyeah:


----------



## MichiganTKD (Aug 26, 2004)

Only one rank in one art to keep track of:

4th Dan in Tae Kwon Do (Kukkiwon)


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 27, 2004)

I also voted for Black. (since 1991)


----------



## Jim Perkins (Aug 29, 2004)

1st Dan is just the a new beginning, so be 1st.


----------



## bignick (Sep 1, 2004)

testing for my black belt in taekwondo, hopefully december...we'll see how that goes


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 3, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> testing for my black belt in taekwondo, hopefully december...we'll see how that goes


Good luck!  Let us know how it went when the time comes!

- Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Sep 5, 2004)

will do...as far as technique and forms go...i think i'm fine...it's the endurance that's gonna be challenged


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 8, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> will do...as far as technique and forms go...i think i'm fine...it's the endurance that's gonna be challenged



Then you need to go start running. Now is a good time since its cooler. 4miles a night. That is the best thing for building endurance. You could also do all your kicks, basic front, round, side (50 ea. front leg)..then go run. Prior to our test we have to do the whole regimen, short of the sparring and breaking.  But we do 200 rising kicks per leg, then do forms for rec. bb, 4 forms twice, all kicks, slow motion kicks, self defense..then sparring and breaking. So we practice this 3 times a week a few weeks ahead of the test.  But running is still the best for stamina.  TW


----------



## bignick (Sep 8, 2004)

yes running is great...but i'm already preventively saving my knees...there not too bad yet...i don't want to over do anything on them..here's a great excersize we just picked up from Master Geoff Booth(Hapkido, 7th dan) from Australia....it's called a Blackjack

the magic number is 21...start with 20 pushups, one crunch or situp...run across the gym and back....20 pushups and two crunches...across the gym and back...see where this is going?  all the way down to 1 pushup and 20 crunches....

actually did on set tonight...a little tired....


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a push-up drill I hear they do in the pen (prisons). Walking 31's. You do 1 push-up then walk the length of the cell. 2 push-ups, get up walk it again. All the way up to 31. Sounded easy to me til I dropped after around 16 or 17.


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey, we haven't done that yet.  Thanks, both Nicks, 21 sounds a little easier though.  We have a long dojang though.  Next time I'm in charge, he he he.  Oh, I should graduate that...make it 21 for black belts, how long does the whole regimen take?  TW


----------



## bignick (Sep 13, 2004)

Master Booth says the record is 5 minutes...so that's something to shoot for..i don't...it depends on who you ask...if you're doing it, it sems like forever...but probably only 10-15 minutes...

for a group of let say various abilities...if you finish your set of 21 early, you stand up and jog in place until everyone is ready to go..and run down and back together...

when our beginner's class did them they only did 11...but it was only their third class...our class does 21, no matter what the rank...


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 14, 2004)

I got my black belt 6 months ago and it still means alot to me. I know the belt doesn't always mean what it stands for (like some black belts aren't very good) but after all the work I put into it, it's good to have something to show for all your efforts.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 14, 2004)

blackbeltedbeauty said:
			
		

> it's good to have something to show for all your efforts.


Skill? Health? Fitness? Fun? Friends?

Don't need a piece of cloth to tell you that...


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 14, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Don't need a piece of cloth to tell you that...



I'm aware of that but it shows other people you have worked hard. I know it can mean nothing as far as skill goes.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 14, 2004)

blackbeltedbeauty said:
			
		

> I'm aware of that but it shows other people you have worked hard. I know it can mean nothing as far as skill goes.


To that I'd disagree.  Maybe it used to, but now black belts are fairly easy to aquire in many places.

And besides anyone that steps onto the floor with you should be able to tell that


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 14, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> And besides anyone that steps onto the floor with you should be able to tell that



Oh believe me they can. MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I had a rep at my tkd school for fastest kicker. We obviously disagree on belts so I'll say no more one the subject except this. I'm torn on the subject. On one hand, I like belts as they give you a visible, holdable goal to work towards. On the other, belts don't always mean what they should, unfortunately. Toodles and nice argueing with you andrew.  JP


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 1, 2004)

I finally get to vote that I'm a black belt.  Lucky, lucky me!  Woo hoo! 

 Okay, thanks for the indulgence, folks - still can hardly believe it.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 1, 2004)

I received my black belt this year, but I have so much more to learn.

 -Vadim


----------



## bignick (Nov 16, 2004)

give me about three weeks, from this saturday...AHHH, it's so close...


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 16, 2004)

Black Belt for a while.


----------



## Sin (Nov 16, 2004)

I am a yellow belt and that is considered a begginner raking in my system.  But I will soon go for my Blue belt test in January, and that will put me in the intermediate raking


----------



## rainbows (Jan 19, 2005)

I went with advanced/black belt.
I have a junior black belt in Kenpo, I actually failed the senior test narrowly. I hold a black tag in ITF TKD, and I'm grading for black belt in April.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 19, 2005)

I voted intermediate, since I have just graduated to EPAK 3rd brown last week.


----------



## kroh (Jan 19, 2005)

I have had black cloth for a while but I have to say that wearing it is sometimes a catch 22.  I have seen fighters that in six months of sincere training could wipe up the floor with most people (BB/expert or not).  And I have seen some self proclaimed masters sporting belts that look like they were fabricated in Las Vegas that couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag.

I have to agree with the above post on the issue.  Your skill should determine your focus in the arts...not what level or belt you wrap up in.  

Although I am proud of the cloth (level of instruction) i have received so far, I always like stepping onto the floor when there are no belts involved (such as my JKD class) and playing with the new guys/gals.  They have no clue who I am at the school (Jr grade wannabe instructor...) and when the workout starts...they just relax and we have a good class.  WHen i have on the cloth... working with some of the newer students is kinda wierd sometimes as they start all the bowing and screaming YESSIR! at all sorts of decibles...and they concentrate so hard on the fact that an "expert" is training with them that they get all tight and rigid in their manner and training.

One of the old stories that I use to hear a lot from my aikido friends ( and I cannot speak to the truth of the matter) was the fact that even though it was considered gendai budo (modern martial way), In his Aikdo, Ueshiba use to wear a white sash under his hakama.  

I like the belt for it's actual use however, to keep be clothed from the waist down and to stick expensive cutlery in...

Regards,
Walt


----------



## bignick (Jan 20, 2005)

Forgotten all about this thread.

I finally got around to voting black belt and it reminded me to change my profile...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes a blackbelt in life and on the mat, but I like to know one other aspect from those of you that posted on this thread does a BB make a fighter in your mind or jsut knows the material enough to be a BB. Thanks


----------



## kroh (Jan 21, 2005)

I think it really depends on the system.  Look at boxers...they don't wear funny colored cloth and some of them could clean out the average black belt class...

If the room is filled with Pro-Shop Grandmasters whose uniforms look like billboards and has a belt with neone lights at the end... I would say...ummm... no, no matter what is around the waiste there are no experts there.

Go to Okinawa and track down some one who does one of the big 5 (Uechi-ryu, Goju-ryu...etc..etc).   Challenge the oldest grungiest cat on the floor to a match and see how long you last.  You might have just encountered an expert (read:black belt...yadda...yadda.).

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## BushidoUK (Jan 21, 2005)

I was awarded my 4th dan in Karate just before christmas.

looking forward to getting my next dan grade in kobujitsu this year


----------



## kroh (Jan 21, 2005)

BushidoUK, congrats on the Yodan...

Good luck on the next one...

Regards, 
Walt :asian:


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 22, 2005)

I have several black belts.. I usually only wear them to keep my holster and other belt gear in place :ultracool 


Usually wear a brown belt though


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm a yellow belt. I test for my orange belt tomorrow... wish me luck


----------



## Dronak (Feb 13, 2005)

I voted that my system doesn't have a ranking system because, AFAIK, traditional Chinese martial arts don't.  At least our teacher never said anything about one, so I assumed we didn't have a ranking system.  As far as ability levels go, I'm definitely a beginner.  I'm not really surprised by the poll results though.  It seems like there are a lot of serious martial artists here, so I'd expect a lot of them to have reach an advanced/black belt level in their systems.  It's nice to know that there are so many experienced artists willing to share and spread their knowledge with everyone else on the board.


----------



## bignick (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmm...someone must have voted, because this is at the top of the new posts list....

I have two black belts now...


----------



## Kacey (Apr 28, 2006)

Hadn't seen this one... I am kind of wondering what you meant by 'intermediate' black belt, as compared to beginner and advanced.

I chose intermediate because, as a IV Dan, I am an 'expert', on a scale that goes novice (I-III Dan), expert (IV-VI Dan), and master (VII-IX)... but I'm wondering if other styles/organizations follow a similar system.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 28, 2006)

I am a 2nd Dan. I plan to go for my 3rd Dan in Summer of '07.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 28, 2006)

I am but a lowly beginner.  It's nice, though


----------



## stickarts (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep. Blackbelt for awhile.


----------



## patroldawg27 (Apr 28, 2006)

1st Dan Black Belt in a combined system....mostly Tae Kwon Do with ju-jitsu, judo, and aikido. Looking to start over as a white belt in gracie jiu-jitsu in the not too distant future.


----------



## Last Fearner (Apr 29, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Hadn't seen this one... I am kind of wondering what you meant by 'intermediate' black belt, as compared to beginner and advanced.
> 
> I chose intermediate because, as a IV Dan, I am an 'expert', on a scale that goes novice (I-III Dan), expert (IV-VI Dan), and master (VII-IX)... but I'm wondering if other styles/organizations follow a similar system.


 
Kacey, I believe the "Beginner, and Intermediate" options in the poll refer to color belt (IE: Beginner = 9th grade, 8th grade, 7th grade; Intermediate = 6th grade, 5th grade, and 4th grade). The top box is if you are a Black Belt (any degree) or and "Advanced" color belt, close to being a Black Belt. At least, that's the way I interpreted it.  

As for me, I have studied the Martial Art since 1965 (age 5), and have attained various levels of Black Belt Degrees in Judo, Aikido, and Karate, but I switched to Taekwondo in 1976, became a 1st Dan in 1978, and have been teaching ever since (41 years in MA, 30 years in Taekwondo, 28 years teaching). My current rank is 6th Dan, Chief Master with the U.S. Chung Do Kwan Association. :asian: 

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## Kacey (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah... that's what I get for posting when I'm tired... sigh...


----------



## Gemini (Apr 29, 2006)

At 2nd dan, I'm just a hair behind Master Eisenhart. I should catch him when I'm, hmm, 90 or so.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 30, 2006)

Black belt 5th dan


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 30, 2006)

Ha, I'm a Burnt Umber Belt in Icky Thump, the ancient Art of using Bread Pudding as a weapon! Goodies, Goody goody yum yum

Remember my tongue is firmly in my cheek at all times and this post has no semblance of reality to it.

I wanted to study Tennessee Ernie Ford's 16 Ton method too but it didn't work out eh

Skennen Peace


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, I'm not a black belt yet.  I am about to test for my brown belt sometime soon.  My instructor has to talk to the head hancho guy (the one that oversees the testing) to see what date works.  I'll find out this Wed.!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 30, 2006)

Kwiter said:
			
		

> Ha, I'm a Burnt Umber Belt in Icky Thump, the ancient Art of using Bread Pudding as a weapon! Goodies, Goody goody yum yum
> 
> Remember my tongue is firmly in my cheek at all times and this post has no semblance of reality to it.
> 
> ...


 
You really should consider joining something!  You'll have a blast, I promise!


----------



## Fluffy (May 2, 2006)

I'm an HTF TKD 5th Dan and an ATA 4th Degree BB.


----------



## jasonearle (Sep 8, 2006)

4th Degree Black belt in Ooshin Kenpo Jujitsu!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Sep 8, 2006)

im advanced in muay thai , however i wouldent say that im the equivelent of a black belt


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 8, 2006)

"Yep.  Size 38 - JC Penny"




somebody HAD to do it....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 9, 2006)

yep I am 
once or more in a few styles


----------



## Kwan Jang (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm a sixth dan under Ernie Reyes, Sr. and have black belt or instructor rankings in TKD, Hapkido, JJ, Escrima, Kenpo, and Muay Thai. It keeps me busy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

I bought a black leather belt from Wal-Mart once, does that count? 

I am in CMA, no belt ranks but I was an advanced student of my Yang Style Sifu and an assistant teacher to my Sifu before that. However I do not know if that means I am the equivalent of a Black belt or not,


----------



## searcher (Sep 10, 2006)

Me.


----------



## Ciprian Vali (Sep 10, 2006)

I hold a 2nd degree black belt in Juujutsu, a black belt in judo, and I also practise JKD.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Dec 9, 2006)

I hold a 4th degree in Shaolin Kempo and a while back I recieved my purple in American GoJu.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a dan in judo, am testing this week for 5th gup hapkido and next week for 4th gup tae kwon do


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 11, 2006)

2nd Gup TKD and boxing doesn't have any rank.


----------



## Slihn (Dec 25, 2006)

In about 10 years I should be receiving mine in Gracie Jiu-jitsu(seriously).


----------



## mw.rosa (Nov 23, 2011)

I voted black belt rank and intermediate rank. 
I'm a samdan in WTF taekwondo and 6th geup in haidong gumdo.


----------



## shihansmurf (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a godan in Shotokan, a 1st in EPAK, and Instructor certification in another Art that doesn't use rank.

I also have a few color belts in various systems.  Yellow in TKD, Blue in Goju Ryo(5th Kyu), Orange in IKCA Kenpo. I also boxed but the only belts there were shiney and gold 

I am currently preparing for an assessment in Han Foo Wa, Bill Shaw's freestyle martial arts.

Mark

P.S. I just noticed the thread necro. Its interesting the demographics here. I assume that people interested in martialarts to spend free time on chatting on a ma forum are into it enough that most would be advanced/black belt level. I find the 3% that don't do MA interesting. The study must be popular.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 23, 2011)

Considering when this thread was started, someone who took their first class the day it was started might well have earned their BB by now...


----------



## shihansmurf (Nov 23, 2011)

Dirty Dog said:


> Considering when this thread was started, someone who took their first class the day it was started might well have earned their BB by now...



Good point. Sorta skews the poll a bit. Maybe we should do a new one asking how many have earned their BB since joining martial talk. Aside, of course, from the cool ones for post count. 

Mark


----------



## Steve (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a purple belt in BJJ.  Whatever that means to you guys.  Been at it for almost 6 years now.


----------



## Buka (Nov 23, 2011)

Made black belt September 1, 1974. I didn't miss one class for my first seven years. If hurt, I sat in back and took notes, especially during sparring. I had a book on everyone in the dojo. I love what Martial Arts has become, popular. Lots of great styles and systems everywhere. So many good people teaching, students training, competitions everywhere, forums like this one going on. The idea of sitting in my living room, "talking chop" with other crazy people from all over the world, who love training as much as I do - this is just nuts. Never thought I'd see it in my lifetime.

For whatever flaws any of us may have in our arts - it's really a great time to be a Martial Artist.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 24, 2011)

I belong to the M.A.D club here on MT. A newly formed club, on the *last person thread*.  M.A.D stands for "Martial Arts Dinosaurs". Not trying to be hard on myself, but it is what it is.

I started training in 1966 and made Black Belt on July 15th 1970, and have trained consistently over 45yrs. 

Both my instructors within the past few years have passed, RIP. 

If I may, I will echo what Buka said above, and add, that looking back it was the best of times making many life long friends.


----------



## yak sao (Nov 24, 2011)

seasoned said:


> I belong to the M.A.D club here on MT. A newly formed club, on the *last person thread*.  M.A.D stands for "Martial Arts Dinosaurs". Not trying to be hard on myself, but it is what it is.
> 
> I started training in 1966 and made Black Belt on July 15th 1970, and have trained consistently over 45yrs.
> 
> ...




I began training CMA in 1981. There are definite peaks and valleys, as with anything in life, but I shudder to think who or what I would be had I not walked into that school all those years ago.
I get down at times when I think about so many of my fellow classmates who have quit over the years but you inspire me. You do your teachers proud.


----------



## Restita D. (Nov 24, 2011)

I began training in 1978, receiving my 1st black belt in 1982. I agree with Yak,  lots of peaks and valleys,  and I love the journey. :-D 

-Restita


----------



## Carol (Nov 24, 2011)

Restita D. said:


> I began training in 1978, receiving my 1st black belt in 1982. I agree with Yak,  lots of peaks and valleys,  and I love the journey. :-D
> 
> -Restita



Welcome Restita! Great to see you here :asian:


----------



## andyjeffries (Nov 25, 2011)

Got my black belt in 1990, currently a Kukkiwon Taekwondo 5th Dan. Learning is the main thing...


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Nov 25, 2011)

I hold a black belt in the Jedi Arts!!!:jediduel: 

In seriousness, I hold a shodan in Goju-ryu Karate. I graded for black belt in November 2009, recieved the title as Sempai in August 2011.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 26, 2011)

Median-to-high BB's in TKD, HKD & KSD.


----------



## jron (Nov 26, 2011)

I have one, but still, a black belt is not an indicator of ability and is in my opinion a false rank if it goes beyond stating that you understand the basics. That is all it's good for.


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 26, 2011)

I have one, but in today's martial market it doesn't mean much. Even being a 7-10th Dan doesn't mean much because of the proliferation of rank and faking of rank!


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Nov 26, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> I have one, but in today's martial market it doesn't mean much. Even being a 7-10th Dan doesn't mean much because of the proliferation of rank and faking of rank!


It still means something. Realistically, outside of people you know from training, how many black belts do you know? In this day people cant stick to anything for longer than a couple of months. MA is no exception, at least 90% of all the new students I meet will be well and truly gone before reaching black belt. Its value may have diminished somewhat, but its still quite an achievment. I know for me personally, I dont know any any black belts out of all my mates and mates of mates.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 26, 2011)

jron said:


> I have one, but still, a black belt is not an indicator of ability and is in my opinion a false rank *if it goes beyond stating that you understand the basics. That is all it's good for.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Well, it does hold the Gi top together also, that is, if you have a Gi on.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 26, 2011)

ralphmcpherson said:


> *It still means something*. Realistically, outside of people you know from training, how many black belts do you know? In this day people cant stick to anything for longer than a couple of months. MA is no exception, at least 90% of all the new students I meet will be well and truly gone before reaching black belt. Its value may have diminished somewhat, but its still quite an achievment. I know for me personally, I dont know any any black belts out of all my mates and mates of mates.


Yes, especially when someone outside of Martial Arts says "you have a black belt, show me something"..... :uhyeah:


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Nov 27, 2011)

seasoned said:


> Yes, especially when someone outside of Martial Arts says "you have a black belt, show me something"..... :uhyeah:


Yeah, its always funny when someone finds out you're a black belt and says "show me something". I mean, what exactly do they think you are going to show them? Seriously though, most non martial arts people are still very impressed when they find out you are a black belt, so it obviously hasnt lost all its 'stigma'.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 27, 2011)

ralphmcpherson said:


> It still means something. Realistically, outside of people you know from training, how many black belts do you know? In this day people cant stick to anything for longer than a couple of months. MA is no exception, at least 90% of all the new students I meet will be well and truly gone before reaching black belt. Its value may have diminished somewhat, but its still quite an achievment. I know for me personally, I dont know any any black belts out of all my mates and mates of mates.



You have a valid point Ralph.  A BB is a personal thing that normally won't have much value or perhaps total value outside of yourself and your 'group'.  But overall, it is still an goal that most will never achieve.  Many societies these days (West & East) are fast-food societies so spending effort for perhaps several years and achieving a BB is still a rare and laudable thing.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 28, 2011)

seasoned said:


> Yes, especially when someone outside of Martial Arts says "you have a black belt, show me something"..... :uhyeah:



When facing such a request, I point to a tree and say "Look...a tree. That's something, isn't it?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 22, 2011)

Black Belt in TKD. Although, the system I'm involved with now, does not use any belt system!


----------

